# English is not normal



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2015)

English is not normal, του John McWhorter. Πολύ πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο.

English speakers know that their language is odd. So do people saddled with learning it non-natively. The oddity that we all perceive most readily is its spelling, which is indeed a nightmare. In countries where English isn’t spoken, there is no such thing as a ‘spelling bee’ competition. For a normal language, spelling at least pretends a basic correspondence to the way people pronounce the words. But English is not normal.
[...]​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 18, 2015)

Πού να πιάσουμε και τα Γαλλικά... 

Αλήθεια με άλλες γλώσσες ξέρουμε τι παίζει; Ισπανικά, Ιταλικά, Γερμανικά κι Ελληνικά έχουν λογική. Νομίζω πως τα Ολλανιδικά και τα Τουρκικά επίσης (ας μας πουν οι κατέχοντες). Τα Αραβικά έχουν το κουλό συνήθειο να μην γράφουν τα βραχέα φωνήεντα, αλλά και πάλι μια συνέπεια την έχουν. Τα Κινέζικα καμιά σχέση απ' όσο ξέρω - συμβολίζεται η έννοια και όχι ο ήχος, αν και κάτι υπάρχει και για αντιστοίχιση με φθόγγους (ας μας πουν κι εδώ οι σχετικοί, αν έχει συνέπεια και λογική το σύστημα). Με άλλες γλώσσες γενικά τι παίζει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2015)

Τα ελληνικά έχουν λογική; Αν δεν είναι μητρική σου γλώσσα; Με έξι τρόπους να γράψεις <ι>, και από δύο να γράψεις <ο> και <ε>, με τα μονά και διπλά σύμφωνα, το μπ, ντ, γκ για τρεις συνδυασμούς το καθένα; Με το σπέσιαλ σύμβολο για το <π+σ> και το <κ+σ>; Χωρίς σύμβολο για το <ου>; Με τους στιγμιαίους και τους διαρκείς χρόνους; Χμμ...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2015)

Παιδιά, διαβάστε το πάντως, γιατί νομίζω πως λέει κάτι άλλο από αυτό που συζητάτε.


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2015)

Tα γαλλικά έχουν κανόνες ορθογραφίας και προφοράς οι οποίοι, μόλις τους μάθεις, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. 
Π.χ. άμα ακούσω άγνωστη λέξη στα γαλλικά ανοίγω το λεξικό και τη βρίσκω. Στα αγγλικά πρέπει πρώτα να βεβαιωθώ πώς γράφεται και μετά να ανοίξω το λεξικό. 

Το άρθρο όμως δεν αναφέρεται στην προφορά και τη γραφή μόνο, αλλά παρουσιάζει την ιστορία της αγγλικής γλώσσας, όπως διαμορφώθηκε στους αιώνες. 
Ενδιαφέρον βρήκα το ότι λέει ότι υπήρξαν κάποτε προτάσεις για αντικατάσταση λόγιων λέξεων γαλλολατινικής καταγωγής με ντόπιες (που δεν θα εφαρμοζόταν στην πράξη, αφού η αριστοκρατία κι οι λόγιοι ήταν γαλλόφωνοι). Και δίνει παραδείγματα. Στα οποία φαίνεται πόσο απλοϊκή θα ήταν η δομή του λεξιλογίου αν επικρατούσε να λέμε το συμπέρασμα endsay αντί για conclusion.

Κάποια άλλα παραδείγματα που δίνει μου θύμισαν ότι στο Καίμπριτζ υπάρχει ένα τμήμα που δέχεται τρεισίμισι στους τέσσερεις που κάνουν αίτηση για να σπουδάσουν εκεί, το τμήμα αρχαίας αγγλικής φιλολογίας. Για να μπεις σου ζητάνε να ξέρεις τη γλώσσα του Μπέογουλφ. Και νομίζω έχει πεντέξι φοιτητές όλους κι όλους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 19, 2015)

Ναι βέβαια, δεν λέει μόνο αυτό που συζητάμε. Είναι αρκετά εκτεταμένο και πολύ ενδιαφέρον (γνωστά όλα αυτά, βέβαια, αλλά είναι όλα μαζεμένα και γλαφυρά δοσμένα). Απλώς εγώ εστίασα σ' αυτό που αναφερόταν στο αρχικό παράθεμα (έχω και μια πίκρα με αυτό το θέμα). 

Σωστό αυτό που λες, δόκτορα, για τα Ελληνικά. Ακούγοντας μια λέξη δεν ξέρεις πάντα τι να γράψεις. Αλλά βλέποντας μια λέξη ξέρεις πάντα τι να διαβάσεις. Όχι όπως στα Αγγλικά, που για χρόνια νόμιζα ότι το pint διαβαζόταν /pɪnt/ μέχρι που με διόρθωσε ένας Άγγλος δάσκαλός μου και είχε την καλοσύνη να με δικαιολογήσει λέγοντας "Of course, it's /prɪnt/, not /praɪnt/" - αναγνώρισε δηλαδή ότι δεν υπάρχει συνέπεια στην σχέση γραφής-προφοράς (και θα μπορούσε να επισημάνει αντ' αυτού το hint ή το tint).

Όσο για τα Γαλλικά, αν πραγματικά έχει τέτοιους κανόνες, πολύ θα ήθελα να τους μάθω!


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2015)

Διαφωνώ σε μερικά σημεία με τον τρόπο παρουσίασης, το συμπέρασμα ή την έμφαση που δίνεται, αλλά μετά από τόση ώρα που έφαγα να το διαβάζω δεν έμεινε ώρα να το σχολιάσω κιόλας. Πάντως, διαφορετικές γλώσσες ανάλογα με τη μορφή της εξέλιξής τους βρίσκουν διαφορετικούς τρόπους ευελιξίας. Η αγγλική επειδή έχει και τη λατινογενή και τη γερμανική πηγή διαθέτει διπλάσιες ευελιξίες (μορφολογικές, παραγωγικές, σημασιολογικές, συντακτικές).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αλλά βλέποντας μια λέξη ξέρεις πάντα τι να διαβάσεις.


Ας μην αρχίσουμε τώρα τα σιΝΓραφέας- σιΓΚραφέας κ.ά πολλά που μας έχουν απασχολήσει και ως Λεξιλογία...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 19, 2015)

Εν τούτοις δεν μπορείς να παραγνωρίσεις ότι τα ελληνικά έχουν σχετικά λίγες εξαιρέσεις/ιδιαιτερότητες στην προφορά και είναι εύκολο για έναν ξενόγλωσσο να μάθει να διαβάζει με μόνο σύμμαχο το αλφάβητο και πέντε κανόνες. Το να μάθει να τα γράφει είναι πάρα πολύ πιο δύσκολο, όχι μόνο επειδή υπάρχουν ατέλειωτοι γραμματικοί κανόνες, όχι μόνο γιατί κάποιοι απ' αυτούς τους κανόνες είναι αρχαίοι και τους συναντάμε μόνο σε γλωσσικά απολιθώματα αλλά και γιατί υπάρχει ορθογραφία που δεν σχετίζεται με κανέναν κανόνα. Δεν υπάρχει ας πούμε κανόνας που να σου λέει με τι [ι] γράφεται μια λέξη που ξεκινά με το φωνήεν [ι]. Ή δεν υπάρχει κανόνας που να σε κατευθεύνει στο ότι η _ώρα_ γράφεται με ωμέγα ή το _ραίνω_ με άλφα-γιώτα.

Μια γλώσσα με μεγάλη συνέπεια γραφής-προφοράς (δηλαδή σχεδόν φωνητική γραφή) είναι η φινλανδική. Ακόμα και τα διπλά σύμφωνα προφέρονται. Κατά τα άλλα είναι δύσκολη γλώσσα στην εκμάθηση, καθώς είναι συγκολλητική, έχει λίγο κοινό λεξιλόγιο με τις βασικές ευρωπαϊκές οικογένειες γλωσσών και έχει πλούσια γραμματική (και 15 πτώσεις).


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Όσο για τα Γαλλικά, αν πραγματικά έχει τέτοιους κανόνες, πολύ θα ήθελα να τους μάθω!


Πάρε ένα σκονάκι σχολικό. 

Έχει μεν πολλά άφωνα σύμφωνα και φωνήεντα η γαλλική γλώσσα, αλλά είναι σε γενικές γραμμές τα ίδια συνεχώς. Ενώ στα αγγλικά δεν υπάρχει τέτοια συνέπεια. 

Κι όταν ακούς ζε με σουβιάν ντε ζουρζ ανσιαν ε ζε πλερ, ε, το ζουρΖ σου λεέι ότι πρόκειται για πληθυντικό, οπότε θα συμφωνεί το ανσιάν, δηλαδή θα έχει s τελικό άφωνο. Ομοίως άφωνο και στο πρώτο πρόσωπο, γιατί έτσι κλίνονται όλα, και πάει λέγοντας, και βγαίνει το je me souviens des jours anciens et je pleure. 

Και μια που το αναφέραμε:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> Πάρε ένα σκονάκι σχολικό.


Ωωωωω, σας μερσώ! :wub:

Κατά τα άλλα σκεφτόμουν ότι σαν πολύ ανάδελφη μας την παρουσιάζει την αγγλική γλώσσα (ότι και καλά δεν έχει αδέλφια, μόνο ξαδέλφια, κι εκείνα όχι τόσο κοντινά). Αν αυτή είναι ανάδελφη, τι να πει και η βασκική (ή ακόμη και η ελληνική). Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι και καμιά σπουδαία "παραξενιά" αυτό. Αλλά μάλλον συγκρίνονται με τους γείτονές τους, γι' αυτό τους φαίνεται "παράξενο" αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> Κι όταν ακούς ζε με σουβιάν ντε ζουρζ ανσιαν ε ζε πλερ, ε, το ζουρΖ σου λεέι ότι πρόκειται για πληθυντικό, οπότε θα συμφωνεί το ανσιάν, δηλαδή θα έχει s τελικό άφωνο.


Τον πληθυντικό τον καταλαβαίνεις επίσης από το des, που είναι άρθρο πληθυντικού :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Τον πληθυντικό τον καταλαβαίνεις επίσης από το des, που είναι άρθρο πληθυντικού :)



Είπα να μείνω στα εντελώς προφανή, γιατι μπορεί κανείς να μην τα πάει καλά με τη γραμματική και να το περάσει για το μεριστικό άρθρο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 20, 2015)

Μα και το μεριστικό έχει διαφορετική προφορά, είναι πιο κλειστό (αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα από τα αξέχαστα session στο λαμπό γαλλικά όπου επαναλαμβάναμε όλοι de la farine de blé :)).


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2015)

Με την προϋπόθεση ότι μπορεί ο ακροατής να την ακούσει. Εδώ η Μελάνη μας λέει ότι δεν ξέρει τους κανόνες της ορθογραφίας.


----------

